# High F plans vs G



## nhhillrider (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi All,
I'm approaching medicare age and researching the options.
I have narrowed it down to either High F(soon to be high G) or a G plan.    
Doing the numbers up here in NH.   I can get a high F plan for about $55.    G for about $151.
The High F deductible is about $2300.
The out of pocket range for High F is: $660 -- $2960.   
The out of pocket range for G is: $1817 -- $2002   (added in the $185 deductible).
So in a good healthy year I think there is the opportunity for  substantial savings ....  close to $1000.
In a very bad year its about a $1000 more for High F.

Now we know that medical costs can add up very quickly but for medicare those costs are the "medicare-approved" costs which are very low.
I expect that a dr visit might cost $20.    I tried to cost out an upcoming colonoscopy with a biopsy (putting it into a "diagnostic" category) and I think 
the total for medicare approved amounts would be under a $1000 ... that includes Dr cost,  Hospital cost,  Anesthesia cost,  and biopsy cost.  It was horribly difficult 
figuring that out and thats a complete other discussion!    But 20% of $1000 is $200.     Lets say I go to a Dr about 20 times a year (seems like a lot ) which might
cost about $200 total  .... add a significant procedure at  $200.  Probably a bunch of lab tests ... $100?
Total for the year about $500.  Ill throw in a knee surgery and maybe a prostate procedure ... lets call it $900 for the year 
Even with all that on High F that would be $660+$900= $1500.   Savings of about $500 over plan G!   And thats what I would call a bad year.
It seems like you would need something terribly go wrong to make High F more expensive ... something that requires lengthy hospital stays probably.

So am I missing something?    Does anyone have High F experience ?     

Thanks for you input!
Larry


----------



## nhhillrider (Mar 14, 2019)

After looking deeper into the Forums I see that many do agree with my analysis so that is reassuring.

So I'll ask this question.    Medicare coverage for me starts in Oct.    I have rescheduled my diagnostic (not screening) colonoscopy for Oct so that its covered by Medicare.
I know that there is this "Free look" period where i can switch plans easily after 30 days.     So how about I start with a plan F in October,  get my colonoscopy,  then switch to a high F plan in November ?   
Is that crazy ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2019)

Contact GreenSky (Rick), he is an insurance agent on this forum. He is working on a Plan G for my wife. I cannot switch due to underwriting..

Edit: I see that you are new to the Forum, Welcome ..I believe after 5 posts, to the Forum, you can send him a private message..


----------



## GreenSky (Mar 15, 2019)

Larry, I'm happy to help you wade through all this.  It's really not as complicated as many think.   

If you would like please send your phone number to me at insure(at)greenskyins(dot)com.  Your state is not listed but I do have access to prices  regardless of where I am licensed.

The goal should be to get the supplement that provides the best value for now and in the future.

Rick


----------



## nhhillrider (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi GreenSky ....  seems I'm not authorized to send messages ...  but no matter.   I do have an agent that I trust.   He suggested the High F as a good option to keep premiums down and
have the ability to see any Dr I want.     I was hoping people with high F experience would chime in.   Are they happy with it?  Have people tried and decided it was not working for them ?  why?

In general I think I like traditional medicare with supplements   vs HMO.    I prefer the lower cap and choice .... and not having to get referrals.     Looking at HMOs and PPOs it looks like copays could add up and the caps
are much higher.  
The High F plans seem to make a lot of sense but some of that is predicated on the costs one sees when getting services.  Costs are very hard to determine apriori ... even when you know whats coming up.
Thats why I was hoping to hear from others.


----------



## GreenSky (Mar 15, 2019)

nhhillrider said:


> Hi GreenSky ....  seems I'm not authorized to send messages ...  but no matter.   I do have an agent that I trust.   He suggested the High F as a good option to keep premiums down and
> have the ability to see any Dr I want.     I was hoping people with high F experience would chime in.   Are they happy with it?  Have people tried and decided it was not working for them ?  why?
> 
> In general I think I like traditional medicare with supplements   vs HMO.    I prefer the lower cap and choice .... and not having to get referrals.     Looking at HMOs and PPOs it looks like copays could add up and the caps
> ...



It's really not rocket surgery.  If you trust your agent then allow that agent to go over the numbers.  Most people with HDF are happy.  Those admitted to the hospital on 12/30 and get hit with $2,000 out of pocket for December and then for January might feel different.

It's just a matter of dollars vs benefits.  HDF makes sense for most people intellectually.  But emotionally it's a hard sell.

80% of my clients have Plan N.

Rick


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2019)

nhhillrider said:


> seems I'm not authorized to send messages ...  but no matter.


I believe you need to make at least 5 posts to open the Private Message feature.


----------



## nhhillrider (Mar 16, 2019)

*Figuring out costs for services is rocket science*



GreenSky said:


> It's really not rocket surgery.  If you trust your agent then allow that agent to go over the numbers.  Most people with HDF are happy.  Those admitted to the hospital on 12/30 and get hit with $2,000 out of pocket for December and then for January might feel different.
> 
> It's just a matter of dollars vs benefits.  HDF makes sense for most people intellectually.  But emotionally it's a hard sell.
> 
> ...




Figuring out a plan and the trade offs is not to hard I agree.  But figuring out what the costs are for services so that one can make the best informed decision is rocket science ... sadly.
It seems one really has to make a best guess as to which plan would work for them and then see how it goes.   Unfortunately one has to pay a price for changing plans ... since in many states where plans are entry age priced,   changing plans would force you into an older entry age.   So getting it right at the start is best of course.   Knowing what potential service costs are would be extremely helpful to make the best decision.    
When one looks around at information regarding choices it almost seems that misinformation and scare tactics are used to encourage folks to go into more expensive plans.    The misinformation part comes from the costs that are quoted for service .... e..g   Hospitals charge $3000 for that diagnostic colonoscopy so you better get a plan F!! ...  They dont quote the medicare approved amounts so its deceiving.  The real costs are far far less .   I wonder how many people would chose a plan F (or even N) if they know how difficult it was to spend the high F deductible amount during a year.   It seems to me you would need an event that got you into an extended inpatient hospital visit.   If you had to do that every year you have much larger worries than if you blew through the relatively low high f deductible.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2019)

My wife and I have had Plan F for over 7 years and have not spent a dime out of my pocket other than the Plan Premium..Too many doctor and hospital visits to count.

Just recently I have switched my wife over to Plan G for my wife using GreenSky as my agent. Big savings!!


----------



## nhhillrider (Mar 16, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife and I have had Plan F for over 7 years and have not spent a dime out of my pocket other than the Plan Premium..Too many doctor and hospital visits to count.
> 
> Just recently I have switched my wife over to Plan G for my wife using GreenSky as my agent. Big savings!!



Hi Ken,
So your total cost (premiums plus out of pocket costs) for your wife was greater than the total cost for a high deductible plan F ?  year after year ?
What plan was she using prior to switching if you dont mind saying? 
Thanks,
Larry


----------

